# tail light tint



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Has anyone tinted their tail lights? I'm just curious to know how it turned out and if it looks good. There are several pre cut tint vendors on ebay such as this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/05-0...019QQitemZ290165713123QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

Yea, I did mine with one of those tint kits off eBay.... Can't remember the sellers name.... Pretty easy install.....


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

I attempted to install something similar......I just got a bunch of wrinkles and the vinyl ended up in the trash.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

6.0goat said:


> Has anyone tinted their tail lights? I'm just curious to know how it turned out and if it looks good. There are several pre cut tint vendors on ebay such as this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/05-0...019QQitemZ290165713123QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


Hey 6.0,
A buddy of mine just had his done and they look great. 
If you're on ls1gto.com send a PM to Toyz, and get the info from him. If you're not on that board, PM me and I will get the info for you.

Here is a pic I found:









Russ


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey UGOTGTO, your car has been on my desktop for about a week now. Love the racing stripes. I think I will order the tint and try it out. Did you have any installation problems? Just wet and stick on?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I like them. In PA they would no way pass inspection. Unless they are removable, they'd have to come off to pass or the glue ons, keep reinstalling new ones plus a not so friendly cop may stop you and cite you.
just my .02*


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know if it would work, but I have a "tint exemption" due to a condition I have with my eye. It will be interesting to see what a cop or inspection would say about that. I realize it's goofy but I suppose it would be worth trying, hehe. I ran tinted covers on my z28 for almost four years....stopped many times but never once did the cops mention anything about it.


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

6.0goat said:


> Hey UGOTGTO, your car has been on my desktop for about a week now. Love the racing stripes. I think I will order the tint and try it out. Did you have any installation problems? Just wet and stick on?


WOW... All this time I thought my car has been in my garage, now I found out it's been on your desktop (lol)..... Thanks.... I like the stripes, too. I purchased them from AutoTrim Design and installed them myself.... As for the tail light tint, it takes a little time and patience, not just wet and stick... You will need to use a hair dryer to warm the tint up a little bit to get around the curvature of the tail light and a squeege to remove the water.... Just take your time and don't get pissed off while doing the install... It should come out just fine....


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

u-got-gto said:


> WOW... All this time I thought my car has been in my garage, now I found out it's been on your desktop (lol)..... Thanks.... I like the stripes, too. I purchased them from AutoTrim Design and installed them myself.... As for the tail light tint, it takes a little time and patience, not just wet and stick... You will need to use a hair dryer to warm the tint up a little bit to get around the curvature of the tail light and a squeege to remove the water.... Just take your time and don't get pissed off while doing the install... It should come out just fine....


Do you have a website for AutoTrim design? How much were the stripes? I have a quick silver as well.


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

6.0goat said:


> Do you have a website for AutoTrim design? How much were the stripes? I have a quick silver as well.


Here's the link... They cost $190.00....

http://www.autotrimdesign.net/detail_ATD-PNTGTOGRPH3__23762.html


----------



## homegrownracing (Apr 13, 2007)

i have also done a black transparent clearcoat if you know any painters they could help you with it only thing i would say is take out the tail lamps. thats my 2 cents


----------



## cpowell (Mar 1, 2007)

i bought one off ebay and tried it myself. ended up looking like and epileptic put it on. would recommend a pro doing it. might cost a bit but in the end is worth it.

or you could buy the 06 tail lamps that are already blacked out


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

is that tail light tint 20% or 35%...........just wondering b/c I found the kit on ebay and they have those 2 choices


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

I just put 35% on mine. The installation was a breeze after I figured out how it worked. Basically, you have to stretch it out (gently) while it is on the light while at the same time, squeegie (sp?) the water out from behind the film. Mine look great and I will snap a photo at some point.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

yea a photo would be great I have not decided yet between 20% or 35%


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

u-got-gto said:


> Yea, I did mine with one of those tint kits off eBay.... Can't remember the sellers name.... Pretty easy install.....


Is that 35% or 20% tint, just wondering b/c I'm tryen to decide between the two


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Which is better 20% or 35% tail light tint and are they both illegal in PA


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> Is that 35% or 20% tint, just wondering b/c I'm tryen to decide between the two


It's 35% tint....


----------

